# UK qualified dentist looking for some help



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Dear All 
Have been reading the posts and am looking or a contact or someone who knows someone to give a helping hand. I am a UK qualified dentist looking for a job out in Dubai. Have 14 years experience and have worked both in the UK and Australia.
Before people jump and wonder have I done any footwork, the reply is yes I have registered with various recruitment agencies both in the UK and Dubai, and cold called Surgeries but have had no luck as they usually say send your CV and never get back in touch. I am in the process of applying for my DHA licence as like everything in Dubai it's a long winded process. 
I have been lucky enough to get verbal agreements ;-) for them to try and bargain me down later on as they can find a different nationality cheaper quote unquote.
Just wondering if anyone out there can help.
Thanking You for your time
Regards
The Tooth Doctor.
PS I am currently working in the UK and have a young family and the reason for relocating is for the different lifestyle wanted. I have been coming to Dubai since 1998 so have seen it for a long time grow and it always has been my dream.


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. The Saudi German Hospital just opened in Dubai and they seem to have a dentistry department. Worth applying through their web site. see 

Services

Good luck


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Dear Haz53
Thanks for your help. Will try with them via their website.
Kind Regards
Toothdr


----------



## Alan2901 (Mar 23, 2012)

Have you tried emirates airline? A friend of a friend works for them as a dentist, I know he gets a great package for him and his family. Try their website, good luck

Alan


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Dear Alan2901 
Yes tried them as they were recruiting earlier this year. I have tried a few places but found its all about who you know and word of mouth in my field.
What I'm trying to get out of this is thread is a person who will actually have a contact. I am on LinkedIn and have been trying through their as well. 
But I think without being in DXB it's hard to have a door opened so atleast trying get a foot in (if you know what I mean). 
Just want to thank the people who are leaving messages.
Kind Regards
Toothdr


----------



## goldmember (May 27, 2012)

Have you had any success in your endeavours? I am looking into getting work as a family doctor in the UAE after working in the UK, but I find it difficult to get any genuine contacts. If you make progress please keep me updated!


----------

